# Is Summer Bay Resorts a scam?



## arilavi (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello

I bought a Crown Club (Later renamed to Exploria) timeshare and points program, with a mortgage, about a year ago. Recently, I realized it's actually a scam since the annual maintenance and membership fees are higher than the Dollar value of the points I get, so the whole deal doesn't make sense. I was actually cheated by the salesperson who told me the Dollar value of the points will be much higher.

I stopped paying about two  months ago and they constantly call me. I also had very long correspondence with some of their managers, but the moment I gave them the Math and proved it's actually a scam they stopped replying to my e-mails.

Is there something I'm missing and this deal is actually reasonable?
If not, what's the best way out of it? Should I try to sell it or simply stop paying?

Best,
Aharon


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

arilavi said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a Crown Club (Later renamed to Exploria) timeshare and points program, with a mortgage, about a year ago. Recently, I realized it's actually a scam since the annual maintenance and membership fees are higher than the Dollar value of the points I get, so the whole deal doesn't make sense. I was actually cheated by the salesperson who told me the Dollar value of the points will be much higher.
> 
> ...



Can you explain what you mean be dollar value of the points?  Points are fiat currency used to exchange between different system resorts and typically have no explicit dollar value.

But certainly, the salesman lied to you.  That's what salesmen do.

You can't sell it and recover your investment or even pay off the loan.  Whether you choose to walk away depends on how you need your credit report to look over the next 7-ish years. If they are calling to collect, chances are it's been dinged as delinquent already.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 5, 2015)

I own at Summer Bay, it is one of the family of Exploria Resorts.  I own a floating week and no points in their exchange system.  They have offered me week end getaway to listen to a presentation but I won't go.

As Ty1on has suggested, please give us details whey you say this is a scam.

To address the heading of your thread, Summer Bay is not a scam but a resort near Orlando.


----------

